# swift BB ribs membrane



## flyhigh123 (May 17, 2010)

I went to costco and bought a 3 pack or ribs. The outer packaging says "swift". I'm assuming that's the meat company they came from.

ANyways, I get to prepping the ribs and I cannot seem to remove any membrane from all 3 ribs.

Is it possible that swift normally removes the membrane? I tried and just couldnt find anything to peel back....


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

Some companies do remove the membrane but I don't know which ones do it.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

I've never had them, but I checked out their website, and sent them an email asking about it.  I will let you know what they say.
http://www.jbsswift.com/contact/index.php


----------



## oregonsmoker (May 17, 2010)

I am glad you asked this question!  I always buy the 3 pack of BB's from Costco and always try and remove the membrane but there just isn't any thing to get a hold of and I was wondering if it hadn't already been removed.  Definitely will be waiting to see what kind of replies you get!


----------



## diesel (May 17, 2010)

I never remove the membrane.  I have been using the Swift brand from Costco for around 10 years.  It will come off after cooking anyway.  The only time I remove the membrane is on Beef ribs.   Just my opinion.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 17, 2010)

well, if they do, its another good reason to buy from them!

the ribs came out great and i didnt taste any membrane on it after cooking...


----------



## fourthwind (May 17, 2010)

I found a few racks lacking the membrane that I bought from Costco.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

Wow, that was a quick response. Apparently the do remove it for Costco. Here is the reply I got.
 

  


> Good Day Jeff… Thank you for your e-mail.  JBS currently process back ribs with or without the membrane.  *For our Costco *
> 
> *Account we DO remove the membrane from the back ribs*.  Please feel free to contact us with any other questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokey paul (May 17, 2010)

Costco meat has been the best i have had... 18Yrs I had a Costco near by...but now it is 200 mi to the nearest one so we have to go to Safeway, Smith's, WAlly world or Sam's...
Have not found the same meat Quality and price is a big problem...
Glad to hear that Costco get their BB with out as i do not remember removing the membrane on mine... O well every 3-4 mo we go to Costco and BUY $200-$300.00 of meat and other stuff we like there.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 17, 2010)

wow... that's great! i'm only buying my ribs from them... 

they were really meaty too!

the price was $2.99 which is a good price...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 17, 2010)

Now I haven't seen any ribs of any kind come with the membrain removed but it would be nice thou. I don't or haven't benn into a costco in years but I might have to soon and see.


----------



## rc1991 (May 18, 2010)

Well am I glad you asked that question because I too buy my ribs from  Costco. I spent about 10 minutes looking for a hand hold in what turned  out to NOT be the membrane.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 That is really good to know! Thanks for  posting!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 18, 2010)

They all should sell them w/out membrane, dome of us are just paying for something we won't eat.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 18, 2010)

agreed! saves a bit of time on prep work and it just feels like a higher quality product.... 

i wonder if they remove the membrane off the cosco spares...


----------



## joet (May 18, 2010)

I thought I was the only one having problems with the membrane.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 5, 2010)

i had that problem yesterday, i was pulling and pulling and pulling and nothing coming off.  I was so mad.  Ill tell you thank God for SMF where else would you get this info


----------



## norcal2500hd (Nov 14, 2010)

THANK YOU!!! Ive been trying to get the membrane off the last 15 minutes. Come on here and find out swift removes the membrane for Costco.....awesome.....


----------



## burksmoke (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice Info.!  Wish we had a Costco here.  Seems like someone should look into altering the genetics of hogs so that the membrane would be missing from all of them!  Just saying...

Burk


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2010)

BURKSMOKE said:


> Nice Info.!  Wish we had a Costco here.  Seems like someone should look into altering the genetics of hogs so that the membrane would be missing from all of them!  Just saying...
> 
> Burk




Shhhhh, not so loud!

They will do it, but then if we eat meat from those hogs, we grow a third eye, on our forehead!

Bear


----------



## corman (Feb 7, 2015)

Just opened and prepped a 3 pack of Costco St Louis style ribs. All three had their membrane on them. Very easy to remove however.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 17, 2010)

I went to costco and bought a 3 pack or ribs. The outer packaging says "swift". I'm assuming that's the meat company they came from.

ANyways, I get to prepping the ribs and I cannot seem to remove any membrane from all 3 ribs.

Is it possible that swift normally removes the membrane? I tried and just couldnt find anything to peel back....


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

Some companies do remove the membrane but I don't know which ones do it.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

I've never had them, but I checked out their website, and sent them an email asking about it.  I will let you know what they say.
http://www.jbsswift.com/contact/index.php


----------



## oregonsmoker (May 17, 2010)

I am glad you asked this question!  I always buy the 3 pack of BB's from Costco and always try and remove the membrane but there just isn't any thing to get a hold of and I was wondering if it hadn't already been removed.  Definitely will be waiting to see what kind of replies you get!


----------



## diesel (May 17, 2010)

I never remove the membrane.  I have been using the Swift brand from Costco for around 10 years.  It will come off after cooking anyway.  The only time I remove the membrane is on Beef ribs.   Just my opinion.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 17, 2010)

well, if they do, its another good reason to buy from them!

the ribs came out great and i didnt taste any membrane on it after cooking...


----------



## fourthwind (May 17, 2010)

I found a few racks lacking the membrane that I bought from Costco.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

Wow, that was a quick response. Apparently the do remove it for Costco. Here is the reply I got.
 

  


> Good Day Jeff… Thank you for your e-mail.  JBS currently process back ribs with or without the membrane.  *For our Costco *
> 
> *Account we DO remove the membrane from the back ribs*.  Please feel free to contact us with any other questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokey paul (May 17, 2010)

Costco meat has been the best i have had... 18Yrs I had a Costco near by...but now it is 200 mi to the nearest one so we have to go to Safeway, Smith's, WAlly world or Sam's...
Have not found the same meat Quality and price is a big problem...
Glad to hear that Costco get their BB with out as i do not remember removing the membrane on mine... O well every 3-4 mo we go to Costco and BUY $200-$300.00 of meat and other stuff we like there.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 17, 2010)

wow... that's great! i'm only buying my ribs from them... 

they were really meaty too!

the price was $2.99 which is a good price...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 17, 2010)

Now I haven't seen any ribs of any kind come with the membrain removed but it would be nice thou. I don't or haven't benn into a costco in years but I might have to soon and see.


----------



## rc1991 (May 18, 2010)

Well am I glad you asked that question because I too buy my ribs from  Costco. I spent about 10 minutes looking for a hand hold in what turned  out to NOT be the membrane.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 That is really good to know! Thanks for  posting!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 18, 2010)

They all should sell them w/out membrane, dome of us are just paying for something we won't eat.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 18, 2010)

agreed! saves a bit of time on prep work and it just feels like a higher quality product.... 

i wonder if they remove the membrane off the cosco spares...


----------



## joet (May 18, 2010)

I thought I was the only one having problems with the membrane.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 5, 2010)

i had that problem yesterday, i was pulling and pulling and pulling and nothing coming off.  I was so mad.  Ill tell you thank God for SMF where else would you get this info


----------



## norcal2500hd (Nov 14, 2010)

THANK YOU!!! Ive been trying to get the membrane off the last 15 minutes. Come on here and find out swift removes the membrane for Costco.....awesome.....


----------



## burksmoke (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice Info.!  Wish we had a Costco here.  Seems like someone should look into altering the genetics of hogs so that the membrane would be missing from all of them!  Just saying...

Burk


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2010)

BURKSMOKE said:


> Nice Info.!  Wish we had a Costco here.  Seems like someone should look into altering the genetics of hogs so that the membrane would be missing from all of them!  Just saying...
> 
> Burk




Shhhhh, not so loud!

They will do it, but then if we eat meat from those hogs, we grow a third eye, on our forehead!

Bear


----------



## corman (Feb 7, 2015)

Just opened and prepped a 3 pack of Costco St Louis style ribs. All three had their membrane on them. Very easy to remove however.


----------

